

Ask HN: Can you pay down a YC SAFE like a debt note? - h1karu


======
zaroth
Short answer, no, a SAFE is _not_ a debt instrument.

Long answer, see:
[http://www.ycombinator.com/docs/SAFE_Primer.docx](http://www.ycombinator.com/docs/SAFE_Primer.docx)

I think the more interesting question is, do you have to register under an SEC
exemption to sell SAFEs? I'm going to say yes, I'm sure the SEC would
considered this covered by the regs. I think that's the next hurdle to make
financing a LOT easier.

